# Bristol 156 Beaufighter



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

Bristol 156 _Beaufighter_ was the subject of a Design Analysis article in the March, 1944 issue of _Aviation_ magazine 
LITOT: Beaufighter index


----------

